# A Pigeon needs a good home



## monicagonzalez (Feb 19, 2005)

*[B]A pigeon needs a good home[/B]*

Hi my name is Monica and i live in Long Island City, NY. A week ago i was walking by the park when i saw a Pigeon standing by the sidewalk. The bird semmed to be fine. I easily picked her up and took her home.

I brought her into the house and had to put her in the bathroom because i have two cats. The bird is fine the only problem is that she can not fly. The Bird eats on its own and drinks on its own.

I cant keep in my house because of my two cats, they might hurt her. If anyone wants or knows where i could take her that she wont be put to sleep let me know. 
Thank you, 
Monica Gonzalez


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Monica! Welcome to pigeons.com and thank you so much for helping this bird. You might try contacting Dr. Linda Pesek to see if she can assist you in finding a home for the bird. She is a very pigeon friendly and knowledgeable vet in the NY area.

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Saved by an Angel*

Monica,
You are a very sweet, kind, person to save this bird, and to go to the trouble of finding it help. I am sure, more help will be coming shortly, stay tuned. And thanks again.


----------

